# Any cure for extreme anxiety in a dog?



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I am at the end of my rope with our dog. She is part beagle, part yellow lab. When we first got her, dh and the kids REALLY wanted her, I didn't, as I'm allergic and she was a house dog. Long story short, we got the dog and I've kept sinus and ear infections ever since due to the allergies. The dog decided I was THE ONE to bond with, and has been a constant shadow ever since. I literally cannot use the bathroom without her following me. She sleeps next to me in her crate (raised a huge ruckus on day one and would not be consoled unless right next to me.) 

It's getting so bad that I can't leave the house. We've crated her while gone, but she's literally making herself sick in the crate, to the point of hurting herself. We got advice, which was NOT to crate her while gone. Ok, we took the advice and left her loose in our room for a couple of hours. Came home to a HUGE mess, carpet ripped up off the floor, mini-blinds torn off the windows, and the bottom of the door scratched off. She went berserk. 

The kids are in hysterics because I told them we must get rid of the dog. I can't take it anymore. Is there ANY advice, anything we can do? She is 3 years old and we've had her since she was about 8 months old. My parents had a dog like this once and tried to give him away 3 different times to very good homes, but the dog always went nuts and my folks had to put him down. I am sick at heart over this, but her behavior is getting worse, not better, and we've spent a fortune in obedience classes, etc.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

You could try some rescue remedy it a flower essence combination and works wonders. It is worth trying and it is not that much. Just a thought


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i truly hope someone else can contribute.....

beagles are high maintence. lots of energy, bored easily, bouncy off walls. if i recall, they were/ hunting dogs by orgin. that's A LOT of energy and boredom. my thought is...baby needs to have that energy worked off which won't be easy to do without commitment. 

please consider a beagle rescue organization as opposed to the pound or just givin the baby to someone else who don't understand beagle behavior. 

sending lots of moose-patience and hugs.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

talk to your vet, i had a dog with extreme anxiety and she put her on meds and helpped me to retrain her brain....a few months later, the PERFECT dog ever and off the meds and the vet had thought she'd be one of those dogs that would be on meds forever.

talk to a good vet, they can help you determining if it really is anxiety or just a training issue. I took mine to a vet that had specialized in dog behavior. 

It wasn't an instant fix, it took a lot of time to fix the issues. She described it as a chemical reaction in the brain that made the dog panic, everytime we left, the dog was feelign as if the whole world was coming crashing down, everyday the dog felt this. The medicine leveled out the seretonin in the brain and allowed the dog to learn that nothing disaterous would happen if we dissapeared for a little bit.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Also if I'm not mistaken you can get shots for your alergies.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

When I first got my dog (from the pound) he was alot more nervous. It took time for him to calm down and realize he was home and to get used to things. Even now he doesn't like to be left alone but he doesn't do damage anymore.

I'm just guessing, but I think the dog senses that you don't like it or want it and that is causing it great anxiety ( in a dog that is already anxious). It is trying to 'bond' with you to get on your good side because it senses your dislike, which comes across heavily in your post.

My opinion is you either have to decide to keep the dog forever, no matter what or get rid of it right away. From the beginning you did not want a dog, and the dog knew it.


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I saw these at my feed store the other day. I commented on it, and my cashier said she has one for her her dog and it works wonders. I haven't tried it, I have the most laid back pooch ever. But it's an idea anyway.

http://www.thundershirt.com/


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

kirkmcquest said:


> I'm just guessing, but I think the dog senses that you don't like it or want it and it is causing it great anxiety ( in a dog that is already anxious). It is trying to 'bond' with you to get on your good side because it senses your dislike, which comes across heavily in your post.


Yeah, my op did sound harsh, but please understand that I wrote it just after finding the huge mess, which will cost us over $100 to fix and that's stressing me out. Believe me, I have LOVED this dog, otherwise I wouldn't have tolerated it in the house, much less sleeping in the bedroom right next to me. It's just I'm so frustrated.

Up until now, she's been pretty well behaved, except that she has some anxiety issues and won't let me out of her sight. There is a wonderful doggie camp we take her to whenever we go out of town, maybe twice a year. She LOVES it there. Funny thing, though. Last time we left her there, the owner said he'd done something different and let all the social, indoor dogs stay together and sleep at night in one big room. Up until then, our dog has ALWAYS slept in her crate. Now she goes nuts/hurts herself/runs away from the crate. I don't know if this is part of the problem, or just anxiety that we left her.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

A T-shirt might help and would be cheaper. I would talk to your vet about medication. So sorry you are going through this...hugs to you!


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you give her anything to occupy her while you're gone? I have a beagle with anxiety issues and she used to be TERRIBLE about being out of sight of me (meaning she had to be able to see me). I started giving her a chew toy (like a kong or a cow hoof) whenever I needed to be out of her sight, whether we were home or not. As long as she had something in her crate to chew on, she was fine. After about 6 months, she didn't really need it any more.

Also, has your dog been spayed? Having my nervous dog spayed didn't "cure" her but it helped tremendously.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Step 1: Vet for the dog. Anytime there is a sudden change in behavior that you can not directly put your finger on (ie - last time she was in the crate DH tripped over it and sent it spinning, now she won't go in) a vet is the first step.
While you are at the vet - tell him about your allergies. Both beagles and labs have oily coats and a tendency to skin problems and reactions to food. All of this can cause a huge increase in your allergies (and that doggy smell) And a change in diet may help calm her. Too many dogs have deficiencies in diet that will eventually cause behavior changes.

Step 2: Doctor for you. Get some meds. I lived in FL 8 years and am allergic to palm trees. But an infection needs antibiotics and there are meds that should cut down your symptoms. Or eliminate them

Step 3: Fire your obedience instructor. Find a new one. Unless it was clear that the client was going home, waving a treat and saying Sit 3 times and then giving up, I always went above and beyond for my clients. No one ever "spent a fortune" with me and was still this unhappy with the dog. I charged for 1 hour lessons, but if you were really trying and still having trouble with it, I'd stay, make another visit free, whatever. A good instructor will be there for you.
But PLEASE if you are going to go through the trouble of paying someone, LISTEN to what they say. Your way isn't working, so do it *100%* their way. There is no other way to see if it will work. If you go halfsies, it will NOT work. If you hate their way because they are horrible and tell you you don't *love* the dog enough or to beat it with a length of garden hose then quit wasting time and go on to the next.

Step 4: If you have a wire crate, take it out to the barn and go get an airline one. Like this - http://www.jefferspet.com/vari-kennel-ultra-portable-kennel/p/0031099/cn/1101446/
You can probably find a better price then this online, I just grabbed a pic to show you.
Wire crates increase a dog's anxiety almost every time. The whole idea of a crate is to give the dog a cozy little "cave" to curl up in. A wire one isn't a cave or a safe little den - it is a cage where the dog is exposed on all sides and everything can see it and approach it and the dog can't get away.
Your heart rate went up just reading that. But the dog gets locked in it. Take it away. A new crate is money spent, but cheaper then drywall.

Step 5: Exercise. A tired dog is a sleeping dog and a sleeping dog is a good dog.
RULE - If the dog doesn't come inside, stretch and lie down and nap within 2 minutes of entering the house _it doesn't count as exercise! _ 
I'm sure you walk her,<it doesn't count> or the kids play with her in the yard <it doesn't count> but she needs some real exercise
You have kids. I am sure the kids have bikes. She needs to be on a leash and a training collar and running next to them. Your DH wanted the dog, he can put some time in and get her exercise. I have a beagle. To keep him sane and happy he needs a minimum of 5 miles a day or he drives _me_ insane and I have trained dogs for a living. It's not too much, and it won't take that much time. If your kids are like mine, they log 2 - 3 times that running around, riding bikes, playing with friends. Make them take the dog. 
Because again, if your kids are like mine, they play with the dog for 2 minutes, ignore it for 15, then want to put it inside so they can go play tag or whatever. Put a clip on both ends of the leash and have the kids just "wear" the dog. 
LOL, if your New Years Resolution is to loose weight (mine is) kill 2 birds with 1 stone and YOU take the dog running next to your bike, or "fitness walking" with you. Call it extra motivation.

Ok, there's a start. Work on that a little and then get back to us. When you buy the crate, also buy a Kong toy. Stuff it with stinky canned food and put it in the freezer, she will ONLY get that while you are gone. It will take her at least 20 minutes of work to get it all out and help to calm her. PM me if you need to.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bob is an anxious dog, I only have to flex my foot and he's up ready to follow me wherever I go. We've found that exercise exercise exercise works and he also takes a drug for it, but I've had to stop giving it on a regular basis because they make him sick. 

He is very smart and knows the stay command so I will give that command then go to wherever I am going, then call him. He is not allowed to follow me from room to room nor into the bathroom. His big thing is to go ahead of me through a door then guess which way I'm going, I've stopped that by making him sit while I exit the room first. 

In the evenings when dh is home if I get up dh makes sure he stays in the room until I return. 

He also doesn't like storms or fireworks, so when the spring storms come we stay out and play fetch. Now when he gets anxious he goes and gets a toy or a ball to carry around. 

I didn't think these techniques would work but they have worked really well for us. He had a huge worry spot on his front leg and it's gone, we also had his thyroid tested because of dermedetic mange and he is now on meds for low thyroid. He's not completely recovered from this but omygoodness he's much better. 

Hope you find a solution that works for you and your family. I know Bob was as miserable as we were with all of the issues he was having!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You have received some great advice. Beagles and labs are both hunting dogs, your dog needs a lot of exercise. He also needs mind stimulating games, such as finding objects or people, a Buster Cube, learning new tricks. What are you feeding him? Some dogs react negatively to grain, and if your dog is one of them, this could be increasing his anxiety level.

As for the crate, if you can't rush out and get an airline crate, try putting a blanket over the crate to simulate a cave. I don't see where you have to crate him at night anymore. I'm sure he'll lie peacefully beside your bed without one. If you want to crate him when you are gone, try getting a large crate, enough for two or three of your dogs to fit comfortably. I have found that dogs who go bonkers in a crate settle down if they have more room.

Do have a blood panel done so that you know if he has a medical problem.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you--you all have given me a ray of hope! More info--yes, she is spayed, and yes, we use the airline style crate. When we leave, we give her a chew toy (she still won't touch it) and a hollow bone filled with peanut butter and treats. She'll lick the bone, and it does calm her a little. I put an old nightgown in the crate, but she destroyed it, as she does with blankets, etc. Oh, I forgot to mention, she is very hard to contain if she sees a bird or squirrel or cat. She can climb a 7 foot chainlink fence in seconds, and can open the storm door to run outside, then she won't come back until good and ready. We have to keep the doors locked so she can't escape.

The instructor thinks we should get a second dog for company, but I really don't feel we can do that at this point. All the other advice, I've followed. The obedience classes are over and our dog was the "star" pupil.

As for crating at night--if we dont', she sneaks upstairs to get in bed with the kids, then she'll have dominance issues all the next day.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe rehoming would be the best idea. You don't seem like a dog person. There is nothing wrong with that. Some people are, and some aren't. I am NOT a cat person. It's ok to be who you are.

If I had a dog like this, I would get a second dog for her to bond with, and give her more courage and self confidence and calmness. But, honestly, you do not seem like a dog person. Rehoming her would probably be the best thing for her.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

robinthegeek said:


> I saw these at my feed store the other day. I commented on it, and my cashier said she has one for her her dog and it works wonders. I haven't tried it, I have the most laid back pooch ever. But it's an idea anyway.
> 
> http://www.thundershirt.com/


My scared-of-loud-noises dog has a Thundershirt and it does work wonders. Instead of becoming frantic during a thunderstorm, he just finds a spot and hunkers down. It really works.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting that! I am going to order one for my gal that gets upset when outside and gunfire or fireworks go off. Also, sent the link to my boss- she has a hyper pom pup that recently broke its leg from jumping out of her arms...had to have surgery now as they cannot keep him calm so the set did not hold. They fear he will injure it again with all the jumping around he does- even in a cat carrier.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

robinthegeek said:


> I saw these at my feed store the other day. I commented on it, and my cashier said she has one for her her dog and it works wonders. I haven't tried it, I have the most laid back pooch ever. But it's an idea anyway.
> 
> http://www.thundershirt.com/


I am not certain if/how this might work for this dog, but I do know that it does help some dogs who have storm fears. A friend bought a couple of them for her dogs and they really worked well. Her two dogs who would normally be well housetrained would potty on the floor during storms rather then go outside. With the Thundershirt they just marched right outside and took care of business.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, the Thundershirt looks awesome! I am going to be getting Bob one of these! Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I forgot to mention Tellington Touch. Look for books by Linda Tellington-Jones. She also has a website. Your dog may do well with massage and pressure point work, which is what Jones teaches. She has specific routines for anxiety as well as a wrap. For the wrap, you can use an ace bandage. Also, a head collar calms some dogs, presumably because it rests on certain reflex points. I've never used one, but some people have had success with them. Right now, try an ear massage: begin at the base of the ear, rub gently at the base from one side to the other; then move up the ear until you reach the tip and rub that. The ears are full of reflex points. It works on people too.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

It does sound to me that her crate training went out the window after her last stay at the kennel where she was kept in a group room instead of a crate. 

I wouldn't let her sleep on your bed. She should have a crate in your room near your bed that she sleeps in. You can't teach her to do everything all in one night, but if you could start by periodically telling her to go to her crate and give her a treat when she does. I would make her stay longer amounts of time in the crate before she can get the treat. After she stays in the crate you can start closing the door for short periods of time. When the door is able to stay closed all night, then crate can slowly get moved farther away from the bed until it is outside of the room. 

She should have another crate in the kitchen and if she follows you there she gets told to go in her crate. You would use the same training procedure in the kitchen to get her used to the crate. 

As for getting your dog a friend for company. We still have to crate one of our adult dogs because she still gets into trouble when we leave the house. It doesn't matter that we have 2 other dogs. She just gets into things. We don't leave any bedding or toys in her crate because she will destroy them. 

Deb
in wi


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

One thing that helped for our dog, to not be frantic when we were gone, is to put a radio on. Hearing the music and voice helped him a lot, they dont feel so alone that way.


----------

